# Using Steroids for Rugby



## sharman (Mar 25, 2008)

Guys in the summer i play Rugby League and in winter i play Union. Our League seasons nearly over and Union pre-season starts in the next couple of weeks. My genral fitness is good because of League but when i play union i find in rucks and mauls in useless. Would using gear help me? And if so what dose should i use as i'll be doing alot of cadrio work.

My diets okay i dont eat junk food or snack. It consists of alot of Fish, Chicken, meat with heaps of Veg and lots of Pasta.

I'm looking at starting my cycle at the end of August.

I have 8 2ml Vials of Deca and 13 amps of Test Sustanon.

Any tips on how to use these in a cycle please??


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Mate i used to do the same.. When i ran dbol cycles i found my cardio to suffer drastically.. Equi and prop i found was good with out inhibition of my cardio levels.


----------



## sharman (Mar 25, 2008)

I ran a cycle of Dbol about 6 months ago and i got some good gains but i think where i wasnt eating enough high calorie meals ontop with all the cardio we was doing in training i didnt make the most, but your totaly right about the Cardio being affected. Myself i found it felt asif someone was smothering my face with a rag it was that hard to breath at times. Especially with getting back after each tackle, I still notice it a little now i think, or that could be more of a mental thing.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

yeh mate stay off the dbol.. i had exact same problem.. after the tackle running back, id be mashed!! team mates were stunned as to how quick my cardio level had dropped. i suppose anavar could be good, not sure on how this would effect your Cardiovascular endurance.. I used to play No.7 in union I found doing Static work with heavy weights helped me a lot also compound movements. I also used to keep my leg work explosive and plenty of uphill sprinting.. gave me ridiculous power in my legs.. heavy calf work and heavy half squats also helped me alot in the scrums.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Not two setroids I would use for rugby

anavar for most would be better if they are currently playing

what mg/ml is the DECA and sust

TBH it seems like you believe the gear will carry a poor intake of food


----------



## sharman (Mar 25, 2008)

Sorry Lost Soul i'm not sure what you mean by the food bit? I know for my next cycle i'll have to up my food intake. The Deca is 2ml vials and the Sus 250 is 1ml amps, how would you suggest i use these if i do.

I'm keeping well away from the Dbol this season.

Being a pretty boy in the backs i need to keep as much agility and quickness as i can but i think i'll start doing some hill sprints thats for sure.

Cheers Guys


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Sus and deca.. i wouldnt recommend if your in the backs, as you will hold a lot of water.. increase in bodyweight.. harder for you to move.. your speed WILL suffer. If your in the backs i wouldnt think youd need gear mate, just good diet and loads of good lifting. Work on just being really fit and explosive.. core strength workouts will help you a lot when trying to run through tackles or taking knocks.. but hey iwas a forward :tongue:


----------



## sharman (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah i think i'll acutally hold of the gear for a little longer and just stay nice and safe by letting the forwards do all the hard work!!!

Cheers Buddy


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

I used to play rugby before I ****ed my knee, regardless of how many other people take gear and play rugby, it is a natural sport that just makes you a cheat. If you wanna build muscle and gain size by taking steroids then take up bodybuilding otherwise be an honest athlete and play the sport how it is intended.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

miles2345 said:


> I used to play rugby before I ****ed my knee, regardless of how many other people take gear and play rugby, it is a natural sport that just makes you a cheat. If you wanna build muscle and gain size by taking steroids then take up bodybuilding otherwise be an honest athlete and play the sport how it is intended.


agreed, if you cheat by taking drugs in a drug free sport, youre just a cheat, but I suppose that wont stop the vast numbers who do take steroids and get away with it.

Its your choice and your conscience.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

I considered going back to rugby last year and didnt because I felt like I would have deleloped an unfair advantage over players out of the same mould that I was when I played who would never cheat. Even though I would stop before i ever played I wouldnt feel ok doing it so I never will. People can always try and justify it on the grounds of how many others do it. The fact is it doesnt make it ok it just makes you a cheat too.

But like he said your choice and conscience.


----------

